#  > Forum by Your Languages

## Mohamed

* 

(   )

 :                               .   geology  logos 
 
   : 
  ,  ,  ,  ,   ,           ,           ,                        

    :
  1905          (  )                
            core             1900 4150.             ( mantle )                    .
 

       ( earth crust )      (sima)                        (sial)                       .          (magma)        .         (lava)       .
 

*~       ~*:
            ,                  (           ) ( 89)
                             .         ::
1- :  (  )(88)
           ,            ,                              
  :

                                :
            ,    ,    ( )            ,        1-5     .             ,        
          :

         :
 

2-  : 

   ( )(25)
                                  {      : , ,  ,  }       
 :
         :         ..                                        !...       ..   ,,       :  !!
          ,     ,                        .            

 

         ( ) .              (  )

   7874^3  35%          .
                      ! 
             ( 56)            (26)
            .! 


  


3- :


 (    *   *    )(  )
                     .            ,           ,           . 

 
        ( )                 ,                                     .                        ,          ,                ,            ,                                      ,                                        ,                  
                                   .       :
1-        
2-           
 
     ( )
    
                              .*
See More:

----------

